# Felt so Sad....



## Melinda (19/2/15)

So rule in the house is Kyle is not allowed on his computer or any other form of technology till after school, so every morning I get requests for a song to play on my computer while he waits for the bus to pick them up

It is imperative to know that I get told exactly what to type in the search bar and then he picks off the pictures the one he wants to listen to.........this was this mornings selection

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (19/2/15)

What a great song! Timeless classic

Lol on the parody. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (19/2/15)

@Melinda mine is also constantly listening to the Minecraft parodies


----------

